# My Fav piar of Maddies



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

HIya Guy's
Thought i would share a few pics of me fav pair of fish, male around 35cm female bout 25cm currently housed in a 7x2x2.5 with some synspillum and bocourti  Let me know wat ya think 
Ray























































juss laid a nice bunch off eggs


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Very nice! They look well fed.


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

very well fed, nice big pair, lovely fish, cant wait for the bubs to come  :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've never seen that kind of fish before. I keep mainly mbuna and am just in here snooping and learning :lol: They have such cute faces and neat looking eyes. Very sweet :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: Very nice couple and yu're lucky enough to take this shots of them spawning, congrats
xris


----------



## Christinas2006 (Oct 16, 2008)

wow! They look great!! We only have one. I am not sure if it is a male or female. I can't wait for mine to change colors. It is slowly getting more black.


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

thanx guy's 
they are a gr8 pair, they have spawned again so more bubs, it wont take long for them to colour up i had a few as juvies and grew them up. If u can i woulf get a couple more, they enjoy a fewe of their own 
Thanx


----------

